# How early do you arrive at airport?



## abc31 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am flying out of Islip airport at 7:00 am on Wednesday for a flight to Puerto Rico (with connection in Philadelphia).   I called US Air and they said to be there 2 1/2 hours before the flight.   This would mean I'd have to be there 4:30 am.   Is it really necessary to get there that early?  Islip is a  small aiport.  


Thanks,

abc


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sometimes the smaller airports are the worst as they don't have the staff to move any amount of people through quickly. I usually figure 2 hours ahaead but do, at times, cut it to 90 minutes. Anything less than that & I'm nervous.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 24, 2008)

abc31 said:


> I am flying out of Islip airport at 7:00 am on Wednesday for a flight to Puerto Rico (with connection in Philadelphia).   I called US Air and they said to be there 2 1/2 hours before the flight.   This would mean I'd have to be there 4:30 am.   Is it really necessary to get there that early?  Islip is a  small aiport.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Never been through Islip, but some airports would likely require as much as 2 hours to get through the various inspections for an international trips.  I couldn't imagine it being as much as 2 and a half hours, but it would vary by airport.  Also be aware that, if you are not there in the time specified by the airline, and you miss your flight, then you might have no recourse on a nonrefundable ticket.  That is why they really list those ridiculously long times on the ticket.  It preserves their option to deny you a refund or reaccommodation if you miss your flight due to extraordinarily slow security or check-in lines or the like, unless you get there before the recommended time.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2008)

What is the point of calling the airline for information and then disregarding that advice?  2 1/2 hours may seem excessive, but if you arrive 2 hours before the flight and miss it because of long checkin lines or security checks who are you going to blame?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2008)

On international flights, the airline has to send passenger lists to TSA, that's why the 2 1/2 hr requirement (it ain't a request). Even though the flight in question is preliminary to the international leg, if you show up 2 1/2 hrs ahead, you won't be the first one there.

Just part of the 'glamour of air travel'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Pat H (Mar 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: I am not advocating that anyone should do this!

I like to live dangerously. I never get to the airport earlier than 1 1/2 hours before flight time. When I fly out of Allentown which is probably about the same size as Islip, 45 mins-1 hr. I check in online even for International flights and I do not check luggage except in very rare instances so I can head right for Security. 

BTW, Puerto Rico is not considered International. You are not leaving the U.S. and there are no Customs or Immigration.


----------



## NEVacationer (Mar 24, 2008)

abc31 said:


> I am flying out of Islip airport at 7:00 am on Wednesday for a flight to Puerto Rico (with connection in Philadelphia).   I called US Air and they said to be there 2 1/2 hours before the flight.   This would mean I'd have to be there 4:30 am.   Is it really necessary to get there that early?  Islip is a  small aiport.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I would say to go with the Airline's advice on this one...sure, 2.5 hours is an over-estimate, but it makes for a much more relaxing start to your vacation if you're not rushed at the airport.

Why not get there early, then occupy your extra waiting time surfing the airport WiFi network.  Or if you have kids, have them run around returning loose baggage carts for quarters, a la Tom Hanks in the movie "Terminal."


----------



## Pat H (Mar 24, 2008)

Is Islip even open at 4:30 AM?


----------



## bobcat (Mar 24, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Is Islip even open at 4:30 AM?



We will be flying out of M B. The airline asked us to be there 3 hours before. i have gone to M B airport and seen the ticket ckeck in and the search backed up. If you arrive late,you may not receive a seat. They overbook even if you have picked a seat. I have seen this happen also.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd call the airport and see if the ticket counter will be open 2-1/2 hours early.  Once I was given a command like that for Alaska Air at SFO, and the ticket counter wasn't open when I arrived.  It didn't open for another 45 minutes (at which time there was a big line, but still...).

Fern


----------



## Aussiedog (Mar 24, 2008)

*This causes a classic family feud at our house*

I always get to the airport at least 2 hours early and DH slips in at about an hour.  When we fly together it's 1 1/2 hours unless it is the first leg of an international.  

Once I had the experience of having to fly the first leg of an international trip on an earlier flight AND different carrier because mine was cancelled due to weather and they had not yet called me.  Luckily I was at the airport early enough to be rerouted on another carrier and made my international flight.

Lesson never forgotten....

Ann


----------



## mrsstats (Mar 25, 2008)

I fly out of Islip all the time.  I dont think they are even open at 4:30 in the morning.  Southwest tells you to be there 1 hour before the flight.  I would thing 1 1/2 hours would be enough.


----------



## grest (Mar 25, 2008)

My husband insists we get to the airport 2 hours ahead of time.  He has felt vindicated (and I guess he's right) several times over the last couple of years when ticketed customers were turned away for not being there on time, even an hour ahead...so beware.  I'd definitely go with the airline's advice.
Connie


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 25, 2008)

If one checks out the 7 AM activity at Islip, there are but 5 planes. that first hour of operation. Yours is the only US Airways flight, the other four are all Southwest Airlines (each a 737). And you are on a Canadair 200 Regional Jet which is pretty modest, it can hold 40-50 passangers - based upon seat configuration.

So, I don't know how large their staffing is, but those are very miniscule numbers. I would personally give it a full 1 1/2 hours myself. 

The airlines love to have you arrive super early and sit their like a leming. That's not me.

Here's the place to look for airport loads, etc.

http://flightaware.com/live/airport/KISP


----------



## abc31 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, thank you all for your responses!  Thanks for the link John and for checking it out for me.

abc


----------



## abc31 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Is Islip even open at 4:30 AM?



Thank you for raising this question.  I just checked and Islip doesn't open until 5:00 am.  I just called US Air and asked another agent and they told me 1 1/2 to 2 hours would be sufficient.  They said as long as I get there by 5:30 I should be O.K.


Again, thanks to everyone for your help.

abc


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 25, 2008)

When travelling Internationally I always allow 2 hours check in. It ensures that I am on my plane and I treat that 2 hours as part of the travel time. Fortunately for domestic travel we only have to check in 30 mins before a flight because we dont have the TSA requirements Americans have.


----------

